# Color Laser printer for Home



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I would love to get a color laser printer for home. Most of my printing with be black text. 

A couple of questions.
Do the mainstream printers (HP, Oki, Dell, Lex, etc) all work with both Mac and MS?

When a printer has wireless capability - what specifically does that mean? 

I would like to share this printer with at least 2 PCs. What would you recommend if the printer does not come with a built-in print server?

Money is an important factor in printer choice.

Thanks


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

In short, yes, they all work with Mac and MS.

If it has wireless capability, it means in essence that it has its own network card, and can join a network. What it REALLY means is one freed-up USB port on your PC/Mac, as you just add it to your computer as a networked printer.

If you're going to share it with at least 2 computers, possibly more, then you essentially have two options:

1) Attach it directly to one computer, install it, and get it running; then share it. Make sure your two computers are on the same network (or workgroup) and then go to your second computer and add it.

2) Get a networkable printer (either with a network jack, or wireless capability). Then you just add it as a networkable printer.

If saving money is your primary aim, just get a printer and install it using method #1.

Any ideas on what kinda printer you're looking for? We can give you some ideas. Right now'd be a great time to buy a printer - you could probably buy a networkable printer for the same price as a regular one.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Kung said:


> Any ideas on what kinda printer you're looking for? We can give you some ideas. Right now'd be a great time to buy a printer - you could probably buy a networkable printer for the same price as a regular one.


I currently have an old inkjet and a Brother 3 in 1 laser that has seen better days. I replaced the drum but still get poor quality. So I need a new printer.

Here's what I want.

I want a color laser printer that prints great quality, is fast, has a duplexer that doesn't jam, and never runs out of toner for less than $200.

Since that printer doesn't exist, I'm looking for something in the $250-$350 range. This will be my everyday printer so toner supplies need to be reasonable and jamming should not be a problem.

Thanks


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

I just hope you've got a good air filter and don't print very frequently, or a laser printer is a potential health risk. Yes, they're fast; yes, they are cheeper than inkjet printers on a per-page basis; but they also emit serious amounts of Particulate Emissions. here are just a couple of articles on this subject:

http://health.howstuffworks.com/printer-health1.htm
http://www.aerias.org/DesktopModules/ArticleDetail.aspx?articleId=87


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> I currently have an old inkjet and a Brother 3 in 1 laser that has seen better days. I replaced the drum but still get poor quality. So I need a new printer.
> 
> Here's what I want.
> 
> ...


LOL - you're funny. 

I've not yet run into a laser printer that doesn't jam; but in my personal experience, HPs are some of the best, simply because they're so widely supported. Scheduled cleanings (involving not much more than a 3M brush, some Q-tips, cotton cloths and rubbing alcohol) will take it a LONG way.

I'd go with the second one - and yeah, MI has a good point. ALSO...I'm thinking that buying an access point (which can usually be had for about $30 or so) will make any 'wired' network printer a wireless network printer.

Brother HL 3040CN Printer

HP Color LaserJet CP1518ni Printer


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Kung said:


> HP COLOR LASERJET CP1518NI PRINTER


Thanks. I ordered the HP. I couldn't pass up that price.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, if I didn't have one already (mine's a lowly monochrome, non-networkable Samsung ML-2010) I'd be all over that. :goodjob:


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Not crazy about HP computers but their printers, especially the lasers, are tops.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Definitely do your homework, not all models of printer in a particular brand are created equal. I just needed cheap used mono laser printer. After my last ancient HP6L went to printer heaven due to cat hair I think, before just getting another used one, I did my research to see what else had good reviews and reliability record. HP4000/4100 did and parts cheap enough since it was older and very widely used in buisiness world. It however was a huge office size printer compared to the HP6L. But lot faster. Got good used one including postage via ebay for like $30. Cant think they made much profit on that. Does great by me and I've had it a few years now. I print very little but when I want to print something I want the thing to just work, not have to spend a day fiddling with it like I did when I had inkjets way back when. And I keep it well covered when not in use. 

I will say lot of the new personal size laser printers are high dollar for replacement parts. And like the ink jets the manufacturer makes his profits off consumables. For example they may well come with a "getting started" mini toner cartridge. You then have to buy the full size cartridge soon enough for beaucoup bucks.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

A few thoughts regarding laser printers :

- be sure you know the cost of supplies for whatever printer you're considering
- some printers are extremely cheap to purchase and extremely expensive to purchase supplies for
- some color lasers will not print black when any other toner is empty, and you're forced to purchase that color
- some lasers have drums/fusers which are extremely short lived, some as low as 20k pages
- printer manufacturers like to constantly change their toner cartridge designs, just to prevent 3rd party manufacturers from selling that cartridge
- cost per page is what I use to determine the value of a laser printer
- the availability of quality 3rd party cartridges is almost a must

IMO, if you don't have to print color, avoid color lasers. Some of the best values can be had in older HP and even Lexmark mono lasers. The HP 4000, 4050, 4100, Lexmark T series, etc. I was purchasing HP 4000/4050/4100 lasers, cleaned, tested, guaranteed with new 10k toner, ethernet card, under 50k pages... for about $145 delivered.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Good point; IMHO, if you can, buy a cheap 'mono' (black n white) laser printer for bulk b/w printing. They're pretty cheap (I got mine for $50 - new).


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The HP Color Laserjet CP1518NI printer was delivered yesterday. I hooked it up and so far I am very impressed with this $200 printer. Setup instructions not very clear, but it seems you don't need to follow them anyway. 

Now if I could just figure out how to print from my Vista machine. I have it attached by USB printer cable to my Mac and my Vista PC doesn't see it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IIRC, if it is attached to your Mac, and your Mac is networked with your Vista PC, you have two options.

1. Install Bonjour on your Vista PC, and then use that to connect.

2. You can use the CUPS network interface to print to your Mac.

If you don't get it figured out before I get home tonight (and I get home LATE, like 10 p.m.), PM me, and I will tell you how to do it. I'm doing the CUPS thing; works great for me.


----------

